

Greeks Spend in Droves, Afraid of Losing Savings to a Bailout - Kopion
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/world/europe/greeks-spend-droves-afraid-losing-savings-bailout.html

======
dmfdmf
von Mises called this the "crack-up boom".

